# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > AVR >  ارتباط سریال با کامپیوتر

## SEZAR.CO

با عرض سلام 
همه قببول داریم که ایجاد ارتباط میان کامپیوتر و میکرو کاری است بس دشوار :گیج:  وشیرین :قهقهه: 0مخصوصا با اضافه کردن چند سنسور و.......که یه پروژه در حد کاردانی یا کار شناسی میشه)
به همن جهت شماتیکی براتون اماده کردم :چشمک: 
اگه مشکلی بود بپرسید
باتشکر

----------


## KING AMIN

عالی بود 
فقط max232چیه

----------


## SEZAR.CO

خیلی بهتره که توی گوگل سرچ کنی 
پیدا نکردی بگو توضیح مختصر بدم

----------


## hamid-nic

> عالی بود 
> فقط max232چیه


 رابط بین پورت سریالی که به کامپیوتر متصل است و میکروکنترلر .
در واقع یکی کردن سطح ولتاژ  است .
برای پورت USB  هم میشه از سری FT232 استفاده کرد .

----------


## SEZAR.CO

یه سر به اینجا بزن شاید یه درد بخوره 
http://mh-fatehi.blogfa.com/post-54.aspx

----------


## Borland.C

> با عرض سلام 
> همه قببول داریم که ایجاد ارتباط میان کامپیوتر و میکرو کاری است بس دشوار وشیرین0مخصوصا با اضافه کردن چند سنسور و.......که یه پروژه در حد کاردانی یا کار شناسی میشه)
> به همن جهت شماتیکی براتون اماده کردم
> اگه مشکلی بود بپرسید
> باتشکر


2تا نکته کوچولو اما مفید
1-اگه از max233 به جای max 232 استفاده کنیم دیگه نیازی به 3تا خازن C1-C3 نداریم
2-ظرفیت خازن ها C1-C3 حتما نباید 1uf باشند.اگه در دسترس نبود میتونیم از 1میکرو تا 22میکرو انتخاب بشه.فقط باید دقت کنیم که مقدار این 3خازن باید برابر باشند.
اگه این آی سی نبود میشه مدار رو با 1مدار تزانزیستوری ساده و جمع وجور جایگزین کرد
اگه فرصت کنم شماتیکش رو می کشم و میذارم
موفق و پیروز باشید

----------


## Borland.C

اینم مداری که قولش رو داده بودم

مدار ترانزیستوری تبدیل سطوح TTL  و RS232 به یکدیگر
Vcc=5V

----------


## mamal67

سلام دوستان.کسی  بلده یک ارتباط سریال با  میکرو برقرار کنه.مبخوام از  میکرو اطلاعات بصورت کاراکتری ارسال بشه بعد  کامپیوتر چند کاراکتر اول رو  که گرفت مکان استفاده اون کاراکترهای بعدی رو  تشخیص بده و اونا رو نمایش  بده فقط.مثلا 2 کاراکتر میاد اونا رو تشخیص بده  واسه فلان box هست و سه  کاراکتر بعدی که اومد اونارو توی اون text box  نشون بده .خواهشا کسی بلده  کمک کنه.یه جور حالت شرطی میشه که از توی چند کاراکتر فقط چندتای اخری رو  نشون بده.البته از کامپیوتر هم دستورات بصورت چند کاراکتر برای هر دستور  ارسال میشه که اونو توی میکرو  میشه تفکیک کرد توی کامپیوتر نمیدونم.

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

اگر از محیط Arduino یا کد ویژن و بردهای آماده AVR مانند بردهای Arduino استفاده کنید کلی مثال براشون پیدا میشه.

Arduino String Processing و Arduino Serial Communications رو گوگل کنید.

----------

